# Russia: Nuclear War Could Be Imminent



## Denton

Russia tells citizens ?nuclear war with the West could happen soon? | Metro News

04-07 October, 40 million Russians taking part in nuclear war drill. 12 million in Moscow heading into underground shelters.



> Zvezda, a nationwide TV service run by the country's Ministry of Defence, said last week, 'Schizophrenics from America are sharpening nuclear weapons for Moscow.'


Russia is preparing for war - nuclear war. They are taking this quite seriously. Shouldn't we?


----------



## Slippy

Denton said:


> Russia tells citizens ?nuclear war with the West could happen soon? | Metro News
> 
> 04-07 October, 40 million Russians taking part in nuclear war drill. 12 million in Moscow heading into underground shelters.
> 
> Russia is preparing for war - nuclear war. They are taking this quite seriously. Shouldn't we?


by "We" do you mean the US Federal Government?

If so, the current regime thinks they have done (obviouslyy ineptly) their job in getting the whole entire world to love us and respect us. they firmly believe that no one would do anything to harm the great and loveable BHOzo.

Plus they are much too concerned with destroying the US from within.


----------



## Kauboy

I can't find anything showing a path leading to this event.
Have we been saber rattling toward Russia? I know we've been unhappy with their assistance to Syria, but I've not heard anything about actually attacking Russia as a result.
Where is this coming from?


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> by "We" do you mean the US Federal Government?
> 
> If so, the current regime thinks they have done (obviouslyy ineptly) their job in getting the whole entire world to love us and respect us. they firmly believe that no one would do anything to harm the great and loveable BHOzo.
> 
> Plus they are much too concerned with destroying the US from within.


WE, as in us.

Our government, the entity controlled by global corporations and central banks?

Not too long ago, Putin, in exasperation, declared he can't get through to the American people what is going on because the American media is not honest.

So, while the Russians are warning that nuclear war is a real and possibly imminent scenario and is even preparing its citizens for the possibility, our government and our media is telling Americans squat.


----------



## sideKahr

I live near a population, education, robotics, and transportation center, and we have a supercomputer. I figure we're targeted for at least one ICBM, which is about 8 warheads. Say, 2 for impact to cause a radiation hazard, and 6 for detonation at about 4000 feet altitude. I live on a hilltop, the fireballs would be above my local horizon. 

If the Ruskies decide to make us a demostration city before all out nu-clee-ear combat, don't expect me to log on anytime soon.


----------



## Targetshooter

I think they would try to hit our military bases first , and then hit our power grid stations . jmho.


----------



## rstanek

Targetshooter said:


> I think they would try to hit our military bases first , and then hit our power grid stations . jmho.


I don't think it would make a big difference where they hit, with fallout and an emp, its a game changer


----------



## Targetshooter

rstanek said:


> I don't think it would make a big difference where they hit, with fallout and an emp, its a game changer


Very true , I guess I need to dig a big azz hole in my back yard and drop a container in it for a shelter . :whiteshippingcontai


----------



## Denton

Targetshooter said:


> I think they would try to hit our military bases first , and then hit our power grid stations . jmho.


Certain posts and bases would be targeted, but you can bet your butt that transportation hubs, ports and financial centers will be high priority.


----------



## SOCOM42

The Russians have in the last six decades constructed underground facilities for their people and industry.

This underground was started during WW2 and has really never stopped growing.

They have faced nuke attack from us and China over the decades, and have continually prepared for it.

The government here is only concerned with saving their own asses and that of their families.

We don't hear much, but some leaks out, a lot of new bunkers have been and are being built around the country for the elite.

Russia still worries about an expanding China and knows the US is declining due to piss poor leadership and rampant corruption.

Why the would ramp up propaganda internally is a good question, might be looking for more military monies in the budget??

If they were to attack, SLBM's would fly first against our strategic missile bases and bomber bases.

Could be they sneak into the country a couple and cut off command and control, seeing our subs no longer have independent control.

They would win if we were deprived of a counterstrike ability.


----------



## sideKahr

With burrowing bunker-buster nukes, are any of those Russian shelters safe? Wasn't the NORAD bunker at Cheyenne Mountain shut down because it didn't provide a survivable Command Center, and we went with airborne control? They just recently re-activated it, but I understand it was for EMP reasons.


----------



## Denton

sideKahr said:


> With burrowing bunker-buster nukes, are any of those Russian shelters safe? Wasn't the NORAD bunker at Cheyenne Mountain shut down because it didn't provide a survivable Command Center, and we went with airborne control? They just recently re-activated it, but I understand it was for EMP reasons.


I doubt shelters will be targeted with bunker busters. I would think detonations a few thousand feet above cities will be the plan.


----------



## Denton

> Russia on Wednesday said two of its warships were heading back to join its forces in the Mediterranean as President Vladimir Putin opened the new parliament session by calling for a boost of Russia's defences to keep the nation "strong".
> 
> "We need to strengthen the security and defence capability of our country to assert its position on the international stage," Putin told deputies.
> 
> The decision to send more warships comes a day after Moscow said it had dispatched its S-300 air defence missile system to its naval facility at Tartus in Syria, amid an upsurge in tensions with Washington.
> 
> The two Buyan-class corvettes - the smallest class of warship - returned to the Mediterranean after an earlier deployment off the coast of Syria that saw them carry out missile strikes on targets in the war-ravaged country on 19 August.
> 
> A spokesman for Russia's Black Sea Fleet told Russian news agencies that the ships left their home port in Crimea on Tuesday as part of a "planned rotation" of Moscow's naval forces in the region.


Moscow boosts navy in Syria as Putin calls for more military power | Middle East Eye



> FOUR European countries were forced to scramble fighter jets after two Russian Blackjack bombers blasted across the continent, it has been revealed.
> 
> The UK, Norway, France and Spain all intercepted the TU-160 planes as they made a daring flight from Norway to northern Spain and back.


https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/19166...s-to-scramble-fighter-jets-to-intercept-them/


----------



## SDF880

Where's Mathias Rust when you need him?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathias_Rust


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Just like he called ISIS the JV team.
He denied that Russia was an adversary or any modern significance. 
And now we are woefully unprepared for a staring contest in which we cannot afford to blink.


----------



## Kauboy

From the articles I've seen, since this does seem to be tied to the Syrian conflict, it doesn't look like Russia is positioning itself to actually attack the U.S., but rather survive an attack from us. They don't hold combat superiority in any area, and everything I'm seeing from them is just preparation for being a target.

Is there any real concern about them actually attacking us? Mutually assured destruction isn't that appealing to a nation that does actually want to survive, unlike Iran.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

It doesn't hurt to be prepared, kind of an oxymoron considering my audience here. That being said I think this is saber rattling due to the recent sanctions over syria.


----------



## Slippy




----------



## Mosinator762x54r

I agree with this line of thinking. However, you can never just go with what you hear and read in the media. Russia wants the U.S. to leave Damascus alone as it is their lone ally in the region (for the moment). Don't forget that nuclear Pakistan and India are fighting openly again. Afghanistan is under siege. And Saudi Arabia ain't building a wall around it's border for no good reason. There's a storm coming. And I am not talking about the one in Florida.



Kauboy said:


> From the articles I've seen, since this does seem to be tied to the Syrian conflict, it doesn't look like Russia is positioning itself to actually attack the U.S., but rather survive an attack from us. They don't hold combat superiority in any area, and everything I'm seeing from them is just preparation for being a target.
> 
> Is there any real concern about them actually attacking us? Mutually assured destruction isn't that appealing to a nation that does actually want to survive, unlike Iran.


----------



## Oddcaliber

I think it's just a bleak attempt by Obummer to stay in office. Things are not looking for for the Hildabeast.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I believe the Russians still have a large amount of forces along the European border. southernprepper1 just put out a new video about this. His son was stationed at the border but is on his way home on leave.


----------



## RedLion

Maybe just part of the plan between Barry, Russia and China. Russia launches 2-3 nukes and EMPs the entire continental U.S. In exchange for this, Russia gets free reign in the Middle east while China gets what it really wants, to invade the U.S. and at least take land to the rockies. Martial Law implemented and Barry gets to stays POTUS until he dies or is killed.
More realistically, just Russia flexing it's muscle. Worst case scenario, Russia is serious about using battlefield nukes in the Middle East and eastern Europe if the U.S. does not back off on it's nation making.


----------



## Denton

Kauboy said:


> From the articles I've seen, since this does seem to be tied to the Syrian conflict, it doesn't look like Russia is positioning itself to actually attack the U.S., but rather survive an attack from us. They don't hold combat superiority in any area, and everything I'm seeing from them is just preparation for being a target.
> 
> Is there any real concern about them actually attacking us? Mutually assured destruction isn't that appealing to a nation that does actually want to survive, unlike Iran.


Is there a threat of nuclear war? Seems the Russians believe there is.

One doesn't simply try to survive a nuclear attack, any more than one tries to survive a gun shot to the head. Even if all you have is a bat, you will employ it against the schizophrenic gun wielder. You'll hit him quick and hard.

After watching the last several years of U.S. policies, it should be easy to see why Moscow could be very concerned.


----------



## RedLion

Denton said:


> Is there a threat of nuclear war? Seems the Russians believe there is.
> 
> One doesn't simply try to survive a nuclear attack, any more than one tries to survive a gun shot to the head. Even if all you have is a bat, you will employ it against the schizophrenic gun wielder. You'll hit him quick and hard.
> 
> After watching the last several years of U.S. policies, it should be easy to see why Moscow could be very concerned.


Of course one can and should try to survive a nuclear attack. Of course the realistic possibility of doing so would depend on a number of factors, including the scale of the attack, but it is definitely doable even for your average, yet determined and prepared individual.


----------



## Denton

NotTooProudToHide said:


> It doesn't hurt to be prepared, kind of an oxymoron considering my audience here. That being said I think this is saber rattling due to the recent sanctions over syria.


I don't expect war, but the doubt is there, as well it should be. The margin for error is narrow, and contemplating the possibility of war is not without merit.


----------



## Denton

RedLion said:


> Of course one can and should try to survive a nuclear attack. Of course the realistic possibility of doing so would depend on a number of factors, including the scale of the attack, but it is definitely doable even for your average, yet determined and prepared individual.


I was referring to the notion that Russia would prepare to simply absorbed a nuclear attack. As a citizen, depending on where you are, I believe a nuclear attack is survivable.


----------



## RedLion

Denton said:


> I was referring to the notion that Russia would prepare to simply absorbed a nuclear attack. As a citizen, depending on where you are, I believe a nuclear attack is survivable.


Ok, understand now. No way the ruskies absorb any kind of attack. For a moment I thought that you may be going soft and need some manning up?


----------



## Camel923

Consider this. The Russians maybe very frustrated with the ProIslamic leader we have who continues to support Isis while claiming to fight Isis and assaid in Syria. While claiming the Russians are in theaters while the Russians are the ones putting a hurt on ISIS. The lame stream media is complicate so Putin has been effectively denied a way to appeal to the US public to put pressure on the idiots in control of this dying Republic. Calling for mass civil defense drills for nuclear attack sends a very clear message to the 12th Imam in the White House and anyone else who can think for them selves not requiring Bill Mahr, Racheal Madow or anyother far left propagandist to explain what it means.


----------



## Kauboy

Denton said:


> Is there a threat of nuclear war? Seems the Russians believe there is.
> 
> One doesn't simply try to survive a nuclear attack, any more than one tries to survive a gun shot to the head. Even if all you have is a bat, you will employ it against the schizophrenic gun wielder. You'll hit him quick and hard.
> 
> After watching the last several years of U.S. policies, it should be easy to see why Moscow could be very concerned.


Allow me to fully explain my comment.
It doesn't appear that Russia will act aggressively toward the U.S. as a first action.
Obviously, if provoked, they would respond. Any nation would.
My real question is whether or not they would actually be provoked. The U.S. hasn't made nuclear threats since the cold war. Why is there a concern over them now?
Barry sure never shoots his mouth off about war any more. He stopped that bluffing when his "line in the sand" was marched over with impunity.
Do we have some general somewhere threatening a nuclear strike?
Why does Russia believe that is our course?


----------



## Denton

I believe we've covered the veiled threats leveled by Kerry.

Not just him...

Army Chief Issues Stark Warning to Potential Enemies | Military.com


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Yep. And that pretty much fits in line with this.








Denton said:


> I believe we've covered the veiled threats leveled by Kerry.
> 
> Not just him...
> 
> Army Chief Issues Stark Warning to Potential Enemies | Military.com


----------



## Sasquatch

Don't worry, Trump will call Putin and smooth everything over.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Putin doesn't seem like a comb everything over kind of guy.



Sasquatch said:


> Don't worry, Trump will call Putin and smooth everything over.


----------



## stowlin

Yeah see what it means to put America down, be a pacifist and draw lines in the sand that mean nothing.



Denton said:


> Russia tells citizens ?nuclear war with the West could happen soon? | Metro News
> 
> 04-07 October, 40 million Russians taking part in nuclear war drill. 12 million in Moscow heading into underground shelters.
> 
> Russia is preparing for war - nuclear war. They are taking this quite seriously. Shouldn't we?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

I also think its worth mentioning that even as screwed up as our country is and how degraded the military is we have the ability to wipe any nation off the earth with our nuclear missile subs alone. No nation can match our naval strength once the president tells the generals and admirals to win the war.


----------



## Sasquatch

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I also think its worth mentioning that even as screwed up as our country is and how degraded the military is we have the ability to wipe any nation off the earth with our nuclear missile subs alone. No nation can match our naval strength once the president tells the generals and admirals to win the war.


True but that doesn't do us common folk much good. Even if we turned Russia into a parking lot they will do the same to us. No amount of prepping will save us from that. Obama and the rest of the ruling elite will be tucked away in some massive bunker but us....ash to ash, dust to dust.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Kauboy

Denton said:


> I believe we've covered the veiled threats leveled by Kerry.
> 
> Not just him...
> 
> Army Chief Issues Stark Warning to Potential Enemies | Military.com


Still pretty vague.

It is no small task for Russia to conduct drills of this magnitude with 40 million people just because of simple bolstering.
Even the Chief makes it sound like a response to an attack.

Both sides seem to think the other will start something. But only one is preparing for it accordingly.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

What they say they are doing and what they are actually doing EDIT: COULD BE two very different things.

Believe none of what you hear and half of what you see and all of what you can feel.



Kauboy said:


> Still pretty vague.
> 
> It is no small task for Russia to conduct drills of this magnitude with 40 million people just because of simple bolstering.
> Even the Chief makes it sound like a response to an attack.
> 
> Both sides seem to think the other will start something. But only one is preparing for it accordingly.


----------



## Boss Dog

I haven't read the whole thread, my phone is being a hillary. After the amazingly inept 8 year performance of barry, they probably see hildabeast as worse. I know I do. She's more left than barry and actually believes in it, besides despising the little people and being greedy as hell. Add on top of that, she's mentally immature and unstable. What's not to fear and prepare for?


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

If HIllary becomes the next president we will be in a full blown war by this time next year.



Boss Dog said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, my phone is being a hillary. After the amazingly inept 8 year performance of barry, they probably see hildabeast as worse. I know I do. She's more left than barry and actually believes in it, besides despising the little people and being greedy as hell. Add on top of that, she's mentally immature and unstable. What's not to fear and prepare for?


----------



## Fish

This is one thing that scares the absolute crap out of me! Most other things we talk about I am fine with and feel like I could overcome pretty well but not this. My Grand Mother has talked about this my whole life and it is something I have always worried about. I guess because it is something so big and would require so much money to truly prepare for. Average folks like myself just can't afford to build a proper shelter in order to keep my family and I safe. Plus it would just be so final. There would be no coming out of it. Our world would be DONE!


----------



## Camel923

Think back to Nixon going to China and the result of having China be a bit less cosey with Russia. Such a diplomatic move is beyond the ability of BHO or the Democratic front runner. I can not say Trump can pull it off but I would say his chances are way more favorable.


----------



## Operator6

@Denton don't forget about Keesler AFB in Biloxi. There's no where to hide down here.


----------



## 8301

Kauboy said:


> From the articles I've seen, since this does seem to be tied to the Syrian conflict, it doesn't look like Russia is positioning itself to actually attack the U.S., but rather survive an attack from us. They don't hold combat superiority in any area, and everything I'm seeing from them is just preparation for being a target.
> 
> Is there any real concern about them actually attacking us? Mutually assured destruction isn't that appealing to a nation that does actually want to survive, unlike Iran.


What Kauboy said.

Keep in mind that one of the ways Putin stays in office is by scarring the hell out of Russian people who see him as a strong leader in a crisis even if he does steal from the people.


----------



## bigwheel

The Ruskies have the upper hand on that deal. They can get all the residents of Moscow into their subways. Hopefully when they nuke us they will thin out the democrats in the big towns.


----------



## Denton

John Galt said:


> What Kauboy said.
> 
> Keep in mind that one of the ways Putin stays in office is by scarring the hell out of Russian people who see him as a strong leader in a crisis even if he does steal from the people.


not sure why y'all haven't made the connections. 
While nothing will probably come of this, both sides have been talking smack and Syria has been the main point of contention. 
Russia seems to be the only side that is preparing. 
By the way, if you are only reading American news, a lot of things might catch you unaware.


----------



## 8301

Considering my level of preps and location I think I'm about as safe as is reasonable although I'd probably be smart to get some iodine pills.

Perhaps Putin is trying to make Syria the next Korea or Vietnam. Super powers fighting by proxy.


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> By the way, if you are only reading American news, a lot of things might catch you unaware.


That's why I trust you to bring it here. :vs_closedeyes: I have way too much going on to be able to pay attention.


----------



## Medic33

Russia -why is it wrong for a country to want to protect it's people, why does there have to be a threat for them to want to train is citizens -we used to have some thing similar here in the USA called civil defense -it kind of faded away in the 90's.
you have to remember that in almost every conflict Russia has been involved in the people paid a heavy price after WW2 a good third or more of males between 15 and 50 died add the internal wars before that and you have over 2/3 of the same male population gone they learned from this and they learned to protect basic needs of the people for they are the ones who carry through when it is all over. Nukes not likely on a large scale but used to weaken and soften the enemy would be most effective but here in the states there is a most devastating side effect that a nuke produces that would cause more damage and chaos than an actual impact detonation on a major city--this is called an EMP -it would shut every thing down stores, banks, airports, communications, just about everything cause we the people have to no need to be plugged into the digital world and can not seem to think independently with out our cell phones, cable TV, and internet. Russia on the other hand has perfected this use of EMP attacks they have them as small as a coke can -now you may thing that isn't anything to worry about but think about one going off at your local fill in the blank or in downtown fill in the blank -getting the picture now. as far as invasion they are already here and have been since the cold war -these are the soldiers that some of us old school were trained to fight and destroy and respect. they are not piss poor junk trained muzzy jihadists these are real professionals the kind that can make the Nazi SS look like girl scouts. The kind that chewed them up and spit them out in pieces yes look hard at the spetz-natz then look again 1 out of 5 die in training to become one. 
I do not believe Russia is preparing for war with the USA but I do think that Putin has a real issue with those on the Soroes(did I spell the name correctly) payroll crowd such as the Clintons ect.
just my 2 cents.


----------



## inceptor

You don't go to war with a country especially as large as the US simply to wipe them out. It's about control. If they win, they will control all the spoils of war that come with it. Kinda like what the libs want to do.


----------



## Prepared One

An all out preemptive strike I don't see at this point although one never knows what Russia's exact intentions are and Putin is a shrewd political adversary not to be underestimated. That said, with so many of our forces and theirs in such close proximity both in Europe and Syria, so many of our interests and theirs in direct opposition in both Syria and the Ukraine. I can see a series of events, missteps, misunderstandings, or outright mistakes that can lead to an exchange. It's worth keeping an eye on it and see how it progresses.


----------



## Kauboy

Denton said:


> not sure why y'all haven't made the connections.
> While nothing will probably come of this, both sides have been talking smack and Syria has been the main point of contention.
> Russia seems to be the only side that is preparing.
> By the way, if you are only reading American news, a lot of things might catch you unaware.


I don't see any connection possible.
There is literally zero reason to believe a nuclear conflict is imminent.
War with Russia? Maybe. Thermonuclear war? No.
Neither side would DARE to launch a nuke.


----------



## Boss Dog

Kauboy said:


> War with Russia? Maybe. Thermonuclear war? No.
> Neither side would DARE to launch a nuke.


All they need is another Kruzchev and all bets are off.


----------



## oldgrouch

Everyone stocked up on iodine tabs???


----------



## MaterielGeneral

oldgrouch said:


> Everyone stocked up on iodine tabs???


Yep, just received another bottle in the mail today.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

All they need is another Kruzchev and all bets are off. I may be wrong, but, I thought Kruzchev blink first.


----------



## SOCOM42

Yeah, he blinked.

Primary reason was Russia did not have all the nukes they claimed to have had on an intercontinental scale.

Their bomber force was not that large enough for a follow up manned attack, and they are still flying them today.

The Russians faced Atlas ICBM's, Thor IRBM's, coming on line the Titan along with the B52 Bombers.

Not to forget the SLBM's the Polaris.

Today, they have supposed parity, I personally think the have exceeded the SALT treaty limits in recent years..

They have a strong leader while we have a pantie waist douche bag with another one queuing up as a replacement.. 

IMHO anything could happen in the near future.


----------



## Steve40th

What many believe will start a war, realize after the fact they had it all wrong.


----------



## Denton

Steve40th said:


> What many believe will start a war, realize after the fact they had it all wrong.


Are we going to go to war against Russia? I hope not.

Is this a prepper board? It is. We look at all things.


----------



## Denton

News from The Associated Press



> MOSCOW (AP) -- The Russian military on Thursday strongly warned the United States against striking the Syrian army, noting that its air defense weapons in Syria stand ready to fend off any attack.
> 
> The statement underlined high tensions between Moscow and Washington after the collapse of a U.S.-Russia-brokered Syria truce and the Syrian army's offensive on Aleppo backed by Russian warplanes.


I was reading that a congressman is having fits about Obama wanting to send planes without first going through congress. I hope he succeeds.


----------



## Boss Dog

1skrewsloose said:


> All they need is another Kruzchev and all bets are off. I may be wrong, but, I thought Kruzchev blink first.


He did but, he was unstable. Could've gone either way.


----------



## Steve40th

Denton said:


> Are we going to go to war against Russia? I hope not.
> 
> Is this a prepper board? It is. We look at all things.


Russia has always been prepping for defense. They have never been an offensive military since the end of WW2.. 
They are aggressive in the eyes of the media , at least from my Navy Submarine experience, but they were always the ones we followed.. We were and always have been the aggressors.
Prep is good, they just do it better than us. They do it as a nation...


----------



## SOCOM42

I don't ever remembering the man to show any outward insanity from what I saw back then.

He may have come off that way because of his crudeness due to his coming from peasant stock.

He was a street brawling tough guy who was proud of his country.

The man survived the revolution and the great patriotic war, that makes for tough and lucky.

Now if the f'n muzslimes had controlled Russia then, this planet would be ruled by insects today.

I think if o'slimer could cause the destruction of both countries to pave the way for Izslime he would.

He would be rewarded with 144 virgin guys.


----------



## Fuser1983

Curiously, we dropped two fake nukes in the Nevada desert the other day. Convenient timing for these tests.

The US Air Force Just Dropped Two Fake Nukes - Defense One


----------



## Denton

Russia is ready to establish no-fly zones in Syria:



> S-300 surface-to-air missile defense systems, which were sent to Syria by Russia, are from the Russian Army air defense, a source close to Russian military-diplomatic circles told Izvestia newspaper.
> 
> "These defense systems are related to the army air defense and are designed primarily for the destruction of aero-ballistic targets and cruise missiles," the source noted.
> 
> According to another source, Russia intended to provide Syrians with several dozens of armored vehicles, which had been removed from operation and kept in storage, and military trucks.


UAWire - Russia is ready to establish a no-fly zone in Syria


----------



## Redneck

IMO, full blown, nuclear war is just not an option for any superpower. No one wins. The same MAD doctrine that has kept the world safe all these years still works, and even more so now than in the past when I was a Minuteman Missile Launch Officer. Nowadays, our economies are so intertwined that no power could economically survive any war... much less a nuclear one.

My concerns, and why I prep is not the big boys, Russia & China, but the ones that are not part of the global economy, that could care less if their people die and who want to see us exterminated. I worry of North Korea, Iran & folks like ISIS. Thinking you need hundreds or thousands of nukes going off to subdue a country is so old school. Nowadays you just need to be able to hack into our grid, as several countries have, to be able to cripple our country & cause the deaths of many millions. A couple of enhanced EMP weapons can do the same. Why set off nukes on the ground & cause worldwide damage & death when you can send the US back to the stone age with a couple of EMP weapons? Back in the 80s we had the option of high altitude fusing bursts, to knock out enemy communications & such. That was LONG before we became completely dependent on electronics. Imagine what one of those would do today.

Why we don't protect our grid & electronic infrastructure is beyond me. Question I have, has Russia hardened their grid to be EMP resistant?


----------



## SDF880

******* said:


> IMO, full blown, nuclear war is just not an option for any superpower. No one wins. The same MAD doctrine that has kept the world safe all these years still works, and even more so now than in the past when I was a Minuteman Missile Launch Officer. Nowadays, our economies are so intertwined that no power could economically survive any war... much less a nuclear one.
> 
> My concerns, and why I prep is not the big boys, Russia & China, but the ones that are not part of the global economy, that could care less if their people die and who want to see us exterminated. I worry of North Korea, Iran & folks like ISIS. Thinking you need hundreds or thousands of nukes going off to subdue a country is so old school. Nowadays you just need to be able to hack into our grid, as several countries have, to be able to cripple our country & cause the deaths of many millions. A couple of enhanced EMP weapons can do the same. Why set off nukes on the ground & cause worldwide damage & death when you can send the US back to the stone age with a couple of EMP weapons? Back in the 80s we had the option of high altitude fusing bursts, to knock out enemy communications & such. That was LONG before we became completely dependent on electronics. Imagine what one of those would do today.
> 
> Why we don't protect our grid & electronic infrastructure is beyond me. Question I have, is has Russia hardened their grid to be EMP resistant?


----------



## Redneck

We had one event when I was on duty & we actually inserted the keys. The next message was going to tell us to back down... or launch. Don't mind saying that got my attention. Inserting keys & breaking seals was a BIG deal!


----------



## Denton

An article to read and contemplate. 
https://consortiumnews.com/2016/10/05/new-group-think-for-war-with-syriarussia/


----------



## bigwheel

The Ruskies dont need to nuke us. They just need to stand back and watch us implode.


----------



## Denton

bigwheel said:


> The Ruskies dont need to nuke us. They just need to stand back and watch us implode.


The nation may implode, but that isn't stopping the elite-controlled government from pushing the agenda. Our government is controlled by Luciferian who prosper from chaos, war and death.


----------



## Kauboy

******* said:


> We had one event when I was on duty & we actually inserted the keys. The next message was going to tell us to back down... or launch. Don't mind saying that got my attention. Inserting keys & breaking seals was a BIG deal!


I would love some elaboration on this, but if it violates secrecy, I understand.
I'm always intrigued with the idea that we citizens are sheltered from the truly imminent, narrowly avoided, absolute destruction that could happen.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Sorry...you'll need to wait 50 years for it to be declassified or 5 weeks for it to be put onto a Clinton-Save-1000 Secure Server.



Kauboy said:


> I would love some elaboration on this, but if it violates secrecy, I understand.
> I'm always intrigued with the idea that we citizens are sheltered from the truly imminent, narrowly avoided, absolute destruction that could happen.


----------



## Redneck

Kauboy said:


> I would love some elaboration on this, but if it violates secrecy, I understand.
> I'm always intrigued with the idea that we citizens are sheltered from the truly imminent, narrowly avoided, absolute destruction that could happen.


There have been several instances where SAC headquarters alerted the nuclear forces of a possible attack. For the bomber crews, that simply meant rushing to their planes & taking off... something they drilled at regularly. On base, flashing lights would activate along all roads, telling everyone else to pull over so that they crews could speed to their planes. For Minuteman crews, it was different. There were only two us down in the launch control center and the only way we could sleep were for the keys to be locked up in the safe (each crew member had his own lock) and for special seals to be in place over critical equipment & equipment drawers... such as the plastic covers over where the keys would be inserted. When we received that message, it dictated we open the safe, break the seals over the key entry & to insert keys. Once that was done, no missile crew members could sleep until off duty missile crews could be dispatched from the base with new seals, to all launch control centers which could be 70 miles from base.

One publicly documented occurrence was when a technician inserted a tape containing a simulation into the actual SAC computers. It caused them to think there were incoming missiles. Upon such an alert, the duty controllers at HQ had the authority to increase our readiness on their own, thus the message sent to the alert forces. When they noticed none of their other sensors were detecting a launch, they backed us down. Better to be safe than sorry. Sitting in my deputy's chair, with the key in, it was a sobering thought to contemplate what that next message was going to state. Thankfully, once we received & decoded it, it was to back down. I know the Soviets had similar occurrences.


----------



## Illini Warrior

just in this afternoon - Russia is sending in a shipload of their most sophisticated nuk missiles into Kaliningrad - moving their deployment up 2-3 years from the prior announcements ....

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...apable-missiles-into-kaliningrad-says-estonia


----------



## SDF880

Illini Warrior said:


> just in this afternoon - Russia is sending in a shipload of their most sophisticated nuk missiles into Kaliningrad - moving their deployment up 2-3 years from the prior announcements ....
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...apable-missiles-into-kaliningrad-says-estonia


Think this is a very strong signal! Stay tuned!


----------



## Prepared One

Interesting article and pretty much reiterates what I have been saying. There is a lot of movement and rhetoric from both sides and I can see where it would be prudent to keep an eye on things.

Three Minutes to Midnight: Closer to Nuclear Conflict Than We Think


----------



## Fish

Its just amazing how the MSM isn't saying a word about any of this. I watched the local news, national news, then switched over to Fox to see if anything is being said about any of it an nothing. Down on the ticker there was a couple of mentions about Russia but nothing as serious as the articles being posted here.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Jesus H.



Illini Warrior said:


> just in this afternoon - Russia is sending in a shipload of their most sophisticated nuk missiles into Kaliningrad - moving their deployment up 2-3 years from the prior announcements ....
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...apable-missiles-into-kaliningrad-says-estonia


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

I read an article today that China is now sending 5,000 support personnel and infantry into Syria. So I google searched "Syria China" and all I got was results about soccer/football from last night's match.



Fish said:


> Its just amazing how the MSM isn't saying a word about any of this. I watched the local news, national news, then switched over to Fox to see if anything is being said about any of it an nothing. Down on the ticker there was a couple of mentions about Russia but nothing as serious as the articles being posted here.


----------



## Medic33

"your skin makes me cry" mosinator of the mosin


----------



## RedLion

Russia looking to bring back kids into Russia who are studying abroad.

Russian Government Officials Told To Immediately Bring Back Children Studying Abroad | Zero Hedge


----------



## mcangus

SOCOM42 said:


> The Russians have in the last six decades constructed underground facilities for their people and industry.
> 
> This underground was started during WW2 and has really never stopped growing.
> 
> They have faced nuke attack from us and China over the decades, and have continually prepared for it.
> 
> The government here is only concerned with saving their own asses and that of their families.
> 
> We don't hear much, but some leaks out, a lot of new bunkers have been and are being built around the country for the elite.
> 
> Russia still worries about an expanding China and knows the US is declining due to piss poor leadership and rampant corruption.
> 
> Why the would ramp up propaganda internally is a good question, might be looking for more military monies in the budget??
> 
> If they were to attack, SLBM's would fly first against our strategic missile bases and bomber bases.
> 
> Could be they sneak into the country a couple and cut off command and control, seeing our subs no longer have independent control.
> 
> They would win if we were deprived of a counterstrike ability.


Russia vs China? is that something Russia is really concerned about. I suppose they have to go thru every possible scenario, but I thought it was East vs West. China and Russia(along with Iran and a few others) against the west.


----------



## SOCOM42

mcangus said:


> Russia vs China? is that something Russia is really concerned about. I suppose they have to go thru every possible scenario, but I thought it was East vs West. China and Russia(along with Iran and a few others) against the west.


Back in the late 60's they did battle over their border along a river and an island in it.

The ****** want to be the big dog on the block, and we have transferred the technology for them to be.

The ability to produce what is needed to wage war has shifted to china with the help of this f government.

You can see the flexing of their power right now, and the "thing" does nothing.


----------



## Prepared One

RedLion said:


> Russia looking to bring back kids into Russia who are studying abroad.
> 
> Russian Government Officials Told To Immediately Bring Back Children Studying Abroad | Zero Hedge


I find this interesting and extremely troubling.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Is it to late to start learning to speak Russian?


----------



## inceptor

MaterielGeneral said:


> Is it to late to start learning to speak Russian?


That or Farsi. I'm unsure what the next national language will be. Third on the list would be Mandarin.


----------



## Denton

MaterielGeneral said:


> Is it to late to start learning to speak Russian?


Iffy. E better than learning Demonic (Hillary).


----------



## Denton

https://m.sputniknews.com/politics/201610111046240020-us-russia-cooperation/

Hillary's reset button seems to be working so well, huh?


----------



## SOCOM42

Make sure you have plenty of potassium iodide pills on hand and a DECON station, may well need them.

One of the big auto mops and soap only wash will do the job.


----------



## Boss Dog

MaterielGeneral said:


> Is it to late to start learning to speak Russian?


I once had a division officer on a ship in the Navy. He was an Ensign fresh out of college and ROTC sent to our ship. His major was the Russian language. They didn't know what to do with him so, since he spoke Russian they said "put him in communications"! lol! He actually was one of the best Div O's I ever had.


----------



## Auntie

*sigh* You guys sure know how to make someone get off their bum and finish up some projects.


----------



## Denton

Again, who promised not to push eastward if the Russians kept calm about the reunification of Germany?


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Denton said:


> Again, who promised not to push eastward if the Russians kept calm about the reunification of Germany?


Interesting video. At the end he brought up the point of 1.6 billion rounds for Homeland Security, 30,000 guillotines and the FEMA coffins. Makes you wonder. Now the guillotines I have not really heard much about. I guess I need to do some information gathering.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Here is a new video from southernprepper1 about some second hand info on our troops along the Russian border.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

He says, "we don't know who will win the election."

How many people think we get to the election before this thing goes hot?



MaterielGeneral said:


> Here is a new video from southernprepper1 about some second hand info on our troops along the Russian border.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Mosinator762x54r said:


> He says, "we don't know who will win the election."
> 
> How many people think we get to the election before this thing goes hot?


Here is a short video and article of a Russian ally to Putin stating to vote Trump or face nuclear war.

Putin ally tells Americans: vote Trump or face nuclear war


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Russia launches 3 intercontinental ballistic missles.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Viking Preparedness speaks about the current war of words with Russia and other tidbits.


----------



## SGT E

Lets see...New York....Los Angeles....San Fransisco....Washington DC...Chicago....Detroit...St Louis...Atlanta


All Gone...Liberal Mecca's Vaporized!


The funny thing is it could be done with our own Plutonium thanks to Hillary and the Deal with Putin to get money for the Clinton Foundation!


----------



## Sasquatch

SGT E said:


> Lets see...New York....Los Angeles....San Fransisco....Washington DC...Chicago....Detroit...St Louis...Atlanta
> 
> All Gone...Liberal Mecca's Vaporized!
> 
> The funny thing is it could be done with our own Plutonium thanks to Hillary and the Deal with Putin to get money for the Clinton Foundation!


Are you kidding? DC yes but what they'll really be after is "secret" government installations which are usually in rural areas. They'll want to take out our government and military.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton

And transportation hubs.


----------



## Moonshinedave

All out nuclear war with Russia would mean TEOTWAWKI, True 1960 even more true today, find a hole and crawl in it, there won't be anything left worth crawling out for. If this becomes true, I hope I'm sitting at ground zero when the first one hits.


----------



## Robie

Moonshinedave said:


> All out nuclear war with Russia would mean TEOTWAWKI, True 1960 even more true today, find a hole and crawl in it, there won't be anything left worth crawling out for. If this becomes true, I hope I'm sitting at ground zero when the first one hits.


Yup...been saying for years...if I know my number is up and have the time...I want to grab a lawn chair and a bottle...face the direction of the blast and at least witness the thing.


----------



## Denton

I do not believe it means TEOTWAWKI. SHTF, most certainly. 
It will mean a big reset, and the elites will prosper.


----------



## SOCOM42

Denton said:


> I do not believe it means TEOTWAWKI. SHTF, most certainly.
> It will mean a big reset, and the elites will prosper.


Then the time would be to hunt the elite down and exterminate them all!

They did it in the home of, liberty, equality, fraternity.

The streets ran deep with blood from madam.

I can well understand the frustration held by the peasants, their blood lust was justified even though somewhat excessive.


----------



## stowlin

What makes you guys think obama wouldn't put on his best French impersonation and surrender.


----------



## Denton

SOCOM42 said:


> Then the time would be to hunt the elite down and exterminate them all!
> 
> They did it in the home of, liberty, equality, fraternity.
> 
> The streets ran deep with blood from madam.
> 
> I can well understand the frustration held by the peasants, their blood lust was justified even though somewhat excessive.


While we would be surviving, the elites will be in their elaborate bunkers in undisclosed locations.


----------



## Kevin

Denton said:


> Certain posts and bases would be targeted, but you can bet your butt that transportation hubs, ports and financial centers will be high priority.


Transportation hubs _and_ information hubs. Universities and research facilities are usually potential targets as well.


----------



## Kevin

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Just like he called ISIS the JV team.
> He denied that Russia was an adversary or any modern significance.
> And now we are woefully unprepared for a staring contest in which we cannot afford to blink.


I love Romney's face in that. Looks kind of like: "You don't have a clue what you are talking about, Big O." *smh*


----------



## 8301

Kevin said:


> Transportation hubs _and_ information hubs. Universities and research facilities are usually potential targets as well.


So let me see if I understand this,,, If I live in a city I'm screwed, If I live near a collage,,, I'm screwed. If I live near a food production area like a cattle farm,,,I'm screwed,,, and since the government has hidden high priority secret bases in the middle of nowhere if I live there,,, I'm screwed??!!

Guess I should just move to Russia since I'm already SCREWED.
Can't win for nuthin' around here. : (

On a more positive note I did stay at a Holliday Inn Express last night.


----------



## inceptor

War is about power and control. An entire country would not be wiped out. Some cities may go but the biggest part of the country will not be wiped out. Whoever attacks us will want power and control over all the people and resources we have.

A good example, when the old Soviet Union grew, they did not wipe out nations, they folded them into the Soviet Union. Power and control. The Politburo controlled those countries.

Islam does not want to obliterate this country, they want it to become a caliphate. Power and control.


----------



## Robie

...and here's the icing on the cake...

The media has already demonstrated with Obama and Clinton just how far they are willing to go with covering up, lying and promoting whatever they and the democrats need covered up, lied about or promoted.

I don't exactly trust anything they are going to tell me about troop/missile movements...who said what...who walked out of what meeting and what we plan on doing about it.

I don't trust my government or media at all these days.

I hate that I feel this way.


----------



## Boss Dog

Read European news, not American.


----------



## Illini Warrior

**** ALERT ****

you guys aware of what's going down this Friday? .... Obammy to decide to cross the Russia "Red Line" - start bombing Syrian military targets directly - basically attacking Russian assets and personnel - direct confrontations with Russian fighters ....

World War 3? Barack Obama Could Take A Major Step Toward War With Russia On Friday


----------



## 8301

I think it's time we sent in a load of drones and cruise missiles against Syrian military bases. Why should we allow Russia to support a loser like Assad.


----------



## Illini Warrior

John Galt said:


> I think it's time we sent in a load of drones and cruise missiles against Syrian military bases. Why should we allow Russia to support a loser like Assad.


it's just because it took Obammy 4 days and another attack to decide to enforce naval & national doctrine that's hundreds of years old ....

you think Russia is going to wait around while Obammy finishes his 18 holes or Kerry roles over in bed? - if the US goes to war it needs a REAL leader not a black street conman


----------



## Denton

John Galt said:


> I think it's time we sent in a load of drones and cruise missiles against Syrian military bases. Why should we allow Russia to support a loser like Assad.


Yeah, that's what we need to do; put more territory in the hands of Obama's Islamists. While we do that, we can increase the likelihood of conflict between Russia and the U.S.


----------



## Urinal Cake

This is the DEFCON Warning System. Alert status for 8 P.M., Thursday, October 13th, 2016. Condition code is Yellow. DEFCON 3.

There are currently no imminent nuclear threats against the United States at this time, however the situation is considered fluid and can change rapidly.

Tensions between Russia and the United States have reached levels beyond the cold war in the recent week.

The situation between Russia and the United States is extremely fluid at the moment. In all likelihood as dynamic as at times during the Cuban Missile Crisis of 1962. Mainstream media has taken a very serious tone concerning the change from diplomatic to military options between NATO and Russia. CNN stated, "It's not a new Cold War. It's not even a deep chill. It's an outright conflict." On October 10th Former Soviet Premier Gorbachev is quoted as saying, "I think the world has reached a dangerous point."  There are signs of a potential growing large scale conflict in nearly every geopolitical hotspot including Syria, Yemen, Ukraine, and the Philippines. Syria is seen as one of the trigger points to the renewed tensions between the United States and Russia. The United States has also accused Russia of a cyberattack and meddling with the US Presidential Election. White House Press Secretary Josh Earnest promised on Tuesday that the U.S. would deliver a "proportional" response to Russia's alleged hacking of American computer systems. The US and Britain are also expected to weigh into Syrian military options on Friday. This could increase tensions between the two superpowers to a greater extent.

Moreover, Houthi rebels on the South Coast of Yemen fired one anti-ship missile at the U.S.S. Mason on Sunday, and another on Wednesday. The Pentagon responded by firing 5 TLAM missiles at radar stations inside Yemen. Around this same time, Iran dispatched a fleet of ships to the area. The U.S.S. Eisenhower Carrier Strike Group has also been dispatched to the area.

At this time, the DEFCON Warning System feels that an increase to DEFCON 3 would be a prudent move. The situation is currently fluid with diplomatic ties strained and military threats coming from both sides. Russian media is reportedly telling its citizens to prepare for nuclear war. Russia has recently conducted civil defense drills and completed inspections of underground areas to house government officials and some civilians in the event of nuclear war. This is a very sensitive situation which has the potential to spiral out of control. It is recommended that all citizens learn the steps to be taken in the event of nuclear war. We will continue to bring updated information as we receive it.

The DEFCON Warning System is an analytical reporting organization which focuses on nuclear threats against the United States and offers an alert code to the public based on current events. It is not affiliated with any government agency and does not represent the alert status of any military branch. The public should make their own evaluations and not rely on the DEFCON Warning System for any strategic planning. At all times, citizens are urged to learn what steps to take in the event of a nuclear attack.

If this had been an actual attack, the DEFCON Warning System will give radiation readings for areas that are reported to it. Your readings will vary. Official news sources will have radiation readings for your area.

For immediate updates, go to www.defconwarningsystem.com. Breaking news and important information can be found on the DEFCON Warning System message board and on the DEFCON Twitter feed DEFCONWS. You may also subscribe to the YouTube channel DefconWarningSystem and the DEFCON Warning System mailing list. Note that Twitter and YouTube updates may be subject to delays. The next scheduled update is 6 P.M. Pacific Time, October 20th, 2016. Additional updates will be made as the situation warrants, with more frequent updates at higher alert levels.

This concludes this broadcast of the DEFCON Warning System.


----------



## 8301

Why do we allow Russia to push us around when they can't defeat a committed US. The only exception to this is if things go nuclear but Russia knows as well as we do that nobody wins a two sided nuclear conflict.


----------



## C.L.Ripley

New Obama Executive Order


----------



## LONE WOLF

C.L.Ripley said:


> New Obama Executive Order


very interesting thanks for posting this.


----------



## Denton

Russia's nuclear forces advance while US prepares cyber strike | Daily Mail Online



> As tensions continue to escalate between the U.S. and Russia, the Kremlin has called Vice President Joe Biden's threat to 'send a message' through America's own cyber strike 'unprecedented'.
> Russia said it would protect itself from a potentially unpredictable attack from the U.S., the New York Post reported.
> 'The threats directed against Moscow and our state's leadership are unprecedented because they are voiced at the level of the US vice president.
> 'To the backdrop of this aggressive, unpredictable line, we must take measures to protect (our) interests, to hedge risks,' a Kremlin spokesman said, according to RIA Novosti news agency.


I am sure the Russians know they are simply responding to Crazy Uncle Joe, but this is yet another bit of pounding on the war drum.


----------



## TG

Hey guys, just visiting, hope everyone is well.

I saw how the Western media reacted when Russia publicized the mass drill and wondered if this story was mentioned in this forum.
Something most Westerners do not know is that Russia is a country of preppers, always has been even before Soviet Union and always will be.. 
Almost every Russian city and some small towns have well-maintained bomb shelters or emergency stores, most of them have emergency supplies with food reserves and water. This is a weird thing for Americans and other Westerners but normal for Russians. Mass drills are done every few years and regular smaller drills are done almost every year. Many large factories have bomb shelters, even many schools and hospitals.
New shelters are built and old ones get demolished if no longer viable. Some shelters are catacombs that go back over 200 years.

Putin knows when to open or close his mouth, he knows how your media will react, it's too easy.

If you ever visit Moscow or even Kiev (now Ukraine), the subways in these cities were dug a lot deeper than the subways in other countries for the purpose of sheltering large populations, no amount of bombing will sink-in those ceilings and walls. Moscow subway has large stores of all kinds of emergency provisions, they are updated every few years, this is not because of Obama, Trump or Clinton, it's very simple common sense measures to protect population.

Russians don't hate Americans, they are just disappointed in your government, you are still respected by every-day Russians and will be treated like family if you decide to visit.


----------



## Denton

TG!!! 
It is so glad to see you. I knew you'd be able to shed some light on this.


----------



## Prepared One

TG said:


> Hey guys, just visiting, hope everyone is well.
> 
> I saw how the Western media reacted when Russia publicized the mass drill and wondered if this story was mentioned in this forum.
> Something most Westerners do not know is that Russia is a country of preppers, always has been even before Soviet Union and always will be..
> Almost every Russian city and some small towns have well-maintained bomb shelters or emergency stores, most of them have emergency supplies with food reserves and water. This is a weird thing for Americans and other Westerners but normal for Russians. Mass drills are done every few years and regular smaller drills are done almost every year. Many large factories have bomb shelters, even many schools and hospitals.
> New shelters are built and old ones get demolished if no longer viable. Some shelters are catacombs that go back over 200 years.
> 
> Putin knows when to open or close his mouth, he knows how your media will react, it's too easy.
> 
> If you ever visit Moscow or even Kiev (now Ukraine), the subways in these cities were dug a lot deeper than the subways in other countries for the purpose of sheltering large populations, no amount of bombing will sink-in those ceilings and walls. Moscow subway has large stores of all kinds of emergency provisions, they are updated every few years, this is not because of Obama, Trump or Clinton, it's very simple common sense measures to protect population.
> 
> *Russians don't hate Americans, they are just disappointed in your government, you are still respected by every-day Russians and will be treated like family if you decide to visit.*


TG,

I can state categorically and without hesitation that the Russian people are not the only ones disappointed in our government. Thanks for your insight.


----------



## TG

Thanks, nice to see familiar faces


----------



## TG

Just read the rest of this thread... ouch

The reason Russia is a country of "preppers" is because our cities have been absolutely levelled by many different invading forces over the centuries, remember Vikings? Mongols? (I'm quarter Mongolian BTW), remember the second world war? Prepping is in our blood.
Americans might think that Russia focusses on their country as a nuclear threat (we have nothing else to focus on I guess) or whatever other threat that's swimming in your president's brain but just think, Russia is also Central Asia, we have to worry about ISIS a lot more than you, there is also impatient China, micro-brain North Korea, very insecure and emotional Iran, constant terrorist threats from radicalized Chechens and Dagestanis (our own fault, we screwed up there)...it never ends. Seriously, when Americans complain about hidden ISIS cells and cry about illegal Mexican immigrants (that you keep on hiring), you really have no idea what REAL problems are. Russians prepare for the worst, always have because we have idiot uneducated neighbours.

Sorry for the above, drinking Slavutich


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Here is a pretty good video about feer and paranoia vs awareness.


----------



## Denton

@TG - It isn't the Russian government I do not trust...


----------



## RedLion

Getting kinda of sporty.



> Russia taunts US with biggest military offensive since the Cold War


Russia taunts US with biggest military offensive since the Cold War*


----------



## Sonya

Fish said:


> This is one thing that scares the absolute crap out of me! Most other things we talk about I am fine with and feel like I could overcome pretty well but not this. My Grand Mother has talked about this my whole life and it is something I have always worried about. I guess because it is something so big and would require so much money to truly prepare for. Average folks like myself just can't afford to build a proper shelter in order to keep my family and I safe. Plus it would just be so final. There would be no coming out of it. Our world would be DONE!


You most likely could overcome a nuclear exchange too, you just haven't researched it so it seems overwhelming. If you do not live near high value targets such as a military base, large power plant etc...then chances are you would not be in the strike zone, and the fallout wouldn't be excessive, so it would be like surviving an EMP. Russia's policy on a nuclear strike is to limit the overall amount of damage to prevent excessive fallout. They wouldn't hit large population areas just for the heck of it, besides if an EMP took the power grid down they wouldn't need too, Americans would starve/kill each other off in a few months anyway.

Modern missiles have gotten a lot smaller since the 70's due to better aiming. I don't have a military background but I have read up as much as I could in the last week, and it seems likely they would probably use bombs in the 150kt to maybe 800 kt range. If you are out of the strike zone then the big worry is fallout, but if the wind is not heading your way that could be minimal too, in other words you could shelter in your house. I did come across a gov medical emergency plan in the event of a nuclear war and they estimate 90% of deaths would be to trauma, burns, and ground zero radiation, with only 10% or so attributed to fallout a distance from the blast.

Use this map to get an idea of your location in relation to high value targets, select the blast location and bomb size and then check airburst and the fallout box: NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein

You can also google "Fema Nuclear Strike Map" along with your state. The maps are from 1990 but it is useful, I thought we had one target nearby but the map showed 3. I had to figure out what the other two were, one is an active power plant and the other one is a closed power plant. The blast radius on the maps look way too big so use those targets on the nuke map for accuracy.

In my case, I live in a rural area with Robbins Air Force base about 40 miles away. They would definitely get hit however the general wind patterns probably wouldn't blow the fallout our way. My main concern would be a large power plant that is closer, we would be out of the strike range but the fallout would be worrisome without an underground shelter. I would hope since they would also use EMPs they wouldn't feel the need to nuke the power plants.


----------



## Sasquatch

Sonya said:


> You most likely could overcome a nuclear exchange too, you just haven't researched it so it seems overwhelming. If you do not live near high value targets such as a military base, large power plant etc...then chances are you would not be in the strike zone, and the fallout wouldn't be excessive, so it would be like surviving an EMP. Russia's policy on a nuclear strike is to limit the overall amount of damage to prevent excessive fallout. They wouldn't hit large population areas just for the heck of it, besides if an EMP took the power grid down they wouldn't need too, Americans would starve/kill each other off in a few months anyway.
> 
> Modern missiles have gotten a lot smaller since the 70's due to better aiming. I don't have a military background but I have read up as much as I could in the last week, and it seems likely they would probably use bombs in the 150kt to maybe 800 kt range. If you are out of the strike zone then the big worry is fallout, but if the wind is not heading your way that could be minimal too, in other words you could shelter in your house. I did come across a gov medical emergency plan in the event of a nuclear war and they estimate 90% of deaths would be to trauma, burns, and ground zero radiation, with only 10% or so attributed to fallout a distance from the blast.
> 
> Use this map to get an idea of your location in relation to high value targets, select the blast location and bomb size and then check airburst and the fallout box: NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein
> 
> In my case, I live in a rural area with Robbins Air Force base about 40 miles away. They would definitely get hit however the general wind patterns probably wouldn't blow the fallout our way. My main concern would be a large power plant that is closer, we would be out of the strike range but the fallout would be worrisome without an underground shelter. I would hope since they would also use EMPs they wouldn't feel the need to nuke the power plants.


Interesting post @Sonya . Welcome to the forum. We're glad to have you. It is customary for new folks to swing by our intro section and say hello. Tell us a little about yourself there so we can get to know you better. Thanks!

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton

Interesting, but not accurate.


----------



## Sonya

Denton said:


> Interesting, but not accurate.


Please explain. What parts specifically are inaccurate?


----------



## Denton

Sonya said:


> Please explain. What parts specifically are inaccurate?


You will see cities targeted. Transportation hubs and financial centers will be targeted as as ports. These are all of strategic value. 
As far as fall out, it is a factor if the detonation is surface. You'll find most attacks will be air bursts. Fallout in modern nuclear warfare won't be much of a problem. Even so, making sure not to breathe, ingest or allow it to remain on your skin are the ways you protect yourself. Sealing doors and windows to keep any particles out of the house is a good plan, too. 
You are 40 miles from a target? Good. You should be OK. Maybe even better as many will not detonate.


----------



## Sonya

Denton said:


> You will see cities targeted. Transportation hubs and financial centers will be targeted as as ports. These are all of strategic value.
> As far as fall out, it is a factor if the detonation is surface. You'll find most attacks will be air bursts. Fallout in modern nuclear warfare won't be much of a problem. Even so, making sure not to breathe, ingest or allow it to remain on your skin are the ways you protect yourself. Sealing doors and windows to keep any particles out of the house is a good plan, too.
> You are 40 miles from a target? Good. You should be OK. Maybe even better as many will not detonate.


Plus if sheltering in a house, choosing a small interior room and adding as much mass as possible is recommended. Such as taking a heavy table, surrounding it with furniture, and adding as much dense mass on top and on the sides as possible. Some suggest boxes/bags of dirt. It likely would only be necessary to hide in it for a day or two.

Since I don't have a shelter I am trying to think of ways to be able to stage things so as to throw together a quick indoor shelter if required. I currently store most preps in a small extra bedroom, I am going to store the bulk grains, dog food and extra chicken feed bags in there too for the foreseeable future. If the shtf instead of panicking and scrambling there would be bulk items available to put in place, along with plastic and tape for the windows.

Grant it, it isn't nearly as good as a bunker 3 feet underground but if the fallout isn't that bad it would make a real difference. The poster that was feeling overwhelmed because he could not afford to build an underground bunker may be able to do the same.

Fortunately I have a full face 3M gas mask and a couple of Tyvec suits sitting around from the Ebola scare a few years ago, lol, I knew it might eventually come in handy.

Also if others are preparing, in addition to potassium iodide folks might want to stock up on calcium phosphate. i plan to buy a bottle of the liquid chelated minerals for fast absorbion, the dogs will be getting it too. The governments Radiation Emergency Medical Management protocol suggests taking calcium phosphate immediately to prevent particles from being absorbed in the gut and bones, which is the most likely to cause fallout related death. Link here: https://www.remm.nlm.gov/calcium.htm

From what I can tell hospitals don't have any magical treatments for radiation poisoning, basically they give benign drugs that will help the body flush out some of the radioactive isotopes. The Russians gave the Chernoble survivors chocolate bars with Bentonte clay mixed in to facilitate the cleansing of their GI tract. Blocking it from being absorbed to begin with likely makes a real difference.


----------



## Denton

Sonya said:


> Plus if sheltering in a house, choosing a small interior room and adding as much mass as possible is recommended. Such as taking a heavy table, surrounding it with furniture, and adding as much dense mass on top and on the sides as possible. Some suggest boxes/bags of dirt. It likely would only be necessary to hide in it for a day or two.
> 
> Since I don't have a shelter I am trying to think of ways to be able to stage things so as to throw together a quick indoor shelter if required. I currently store most preps in a small extra bedroom, I am going to store the bulk grains, dog food and extra chicken feed bags in there too for the foreseeable future. If the shtf instead of panicking and scrambling I would have bulk items available to put in place, along with plastic and tape for the windows.
> 
> Grant it, it isn't nearly as good as a bunker 3 feet underground but if the fallout isn't that bad it would make a real difference. Plus i have 6 dogs to care for and they are even more sensitive to radiation than people are.
> 
> Fortunately I have a full face 3M gas mask and a couple of Tyvec suits sitting around from the Ebola scare a few years ago, lol, I knew it might eventually come in handy.
> 
> Also if others are preparing, in addition to potassium iodide folks might want to stock up on calcium phosphate. i plan to buy a bottle of the liquid chelated minerals for fast absortion, the dogs will be getting it too. The governments Radiation Emergency Medical Management protocol suggests taking calcium phosphate immediately to prevent particles from being absorbed in the gut and bones, which is the most likely to cause fallout related death. Link here: https://www.remm.nlm.gov/calcium.htm
> 
> From what I can tell hospitals don't have any magical treatments for radiation poisoning, basically they give benign drugs that will help the body flush out some of the radioactive isotopes. The Russians gave the Chernoble survivors chocolate bars with Bentonte clay mixed in to facilitate the cleansing of their GI tract. Blocking it from being absorbed to begin with likely makes a real difference.


The initial blast, heat and radiation is the big threat. After all, they are the whole idea behind the bomb. The radiation that accompanies the blast is the radiation that is very penetrating. Most of us won't be anywhere near a shelter when the MRVS come raining in, so preparing for that is difficult at best.

Yeah, I forgot which radiation is which. Alpha, Gamma, Beta; the Animal House fraternity. Immaterial.

The other radiation is fallout radiation. This radiation is not nearly as penetrating. As a matter of fact, a rain slicker will protect you, assuming you insure not to breathe in particles, ingest them or allow particles into your eyes. Barracking to the center most room isn't necessary, just as doing so for the blast radiation will do nothing to enhance your survival.

What is the immediate danger of radiation? When radiation zooms through the body, it kills cells. It kills so many cells that the body can't clean out all the dead cells before sepsis sets in. The body dies because the sewer system is overwhelmed. Considering how easy it is for a prepper to protect himself against fallout radiation, there is no excuse.


----------



## Boss Dog

WHAT TO DO IF A NUCLEAR DISASTER IS IMMINENT!
.
Good Luck


----------



## Prepared One

Sonya said:


> Plus if sheltering in a house, choosing a small interior room and adding as much mass as possible is recommended. Such as taking a heavy table, surrounding it with furniture, and adding as much dense mass on top and on the sides as possible. Some suggest boxes/bags of dirt. It likely would only be necessary to hide in it for a day or two.
> 
> Since I don't have a shelter I am trying to think of ways to be able to stage things so as to throw together a quick indoor shelter if required. I currently store most preps in a small extra bedroom, I am going to store the bulk grains, dog food and extra chicken feed bags in there too for the foreseeable future. If the shtf instead of panicking and scrambling there would be bulk items available to put in place, along with plastic and tape for the windows.
> 
> Grant it, it isn't nearly as good as a bunker 3 feet underground but if the fallout isn't that bad it would make a real difference. The poster that was feeling overwhelmed because he could not afford to build an underground bunker may be able to do the same.
> 
> Fortunately I have a full face 3M gas mask and a couple of Tyvec suits sitting around from the Ebola scare a few years ago, lol, I knew it might eventually come in handy.
> 
> Also if others are preparing, in addition to potassium iodide folks might want to stock up on calcium phosphate. i plan to buy a bottle of the liquid chelated minerals for fast absorbion, the dogs will be getting it too. The governments Radiation Emergency Medical Management protocol suggests taking calcium phosphate immediately to prevent particles from being absorbed in the gut and bones, which is the most likely to cause fallout related death. Link here: https://www.remm.nlm.gov/calcium.htm
> 
> From what I can tell hospitals don't have any magical treatments for radiation poisoning, basically they give benign drugs that will help the body flush out some of the radioactive isotopes. The Russians gave the Chernoble survivors chocolate bars with Bentonte clay mixed in to facilitate the cleansing of their GI tract. Blocking it from being absorbed to begin with likely makes a real difference.


While the immediate blast effects can be mitigated to a degree and in fact one can survive fairly well if not located in a primary blast zone you need to look at the ancillary effects as well. Consider there will likely be no power, no medical help or supplies. Food supply chains will be disrupted, water supply gas, and so on and so on. Then there is the disease and violence surely to follow and so much more to consider. All and all a bad day. Be prepared to be alone, and defend. Your train of thought is sound. get up your supplies now and then you can start working on sustainability. If your just starting out think the basics, Medical, water, food, light, heat, weapons, and ammo, etc. You have thought things out pretty well. Good luck.


----------



## Sonya

Denton said:


> The initial blast, heat and radiation is the big threat. After all, they are the whole idea behind the bomb. The radiation that accompanies the blast is the radiation that is very penetrating. Most of us won't be anywhere near a shelter when the MRVS come raining in, so preparing for that is difficult at best.
> 
> Yeah, I forgot which radiation is which. Alpha, Gamma, Beta; the Animal House fraternity. Immaterial.
> *
> The other radiation is fallout radiation. This radiation is not nearly as penetrating. As a matter of fact, a rain slicker will protect you, assuming you insure not to breathe in particles, ingest them or allow particles into your eyes. Barracking to the center most room isn't necessary, just as doing so for the blast radiation will do nothing to enhance your survival.*
> 
> What is the immediate danger of radiation? When radiation zooms through the body, it kills cells. It kills so many cells that the body can't clean out all the dead cells before sepsis sets in. The body dies because the sewer system is overwhelmed. Considering how easy it is for a prepper to protect himself against fallout radiation, there is no excuse.


Good info. Thanks. Gamma comes with the fallout. I tried to find info on the amount of radiation expected in wind blown fallout and can't find a darn thing, though it lead to discovering all sorts of other interesting government documents and predictions.

All the info that I have found suggests barricading under a table with dense objects in the house, away from exterior walls for fallout, however they also used to tell school kids to hide under their desks in the event of a nuclear blast, remember? Though I guess it might have prevented the kiddies from getting hit with flying glass or ceiling tiles. But is barricading simply a "feel good" suggestion to calm the masses? Or would it actually make a difference? Not sure.

On the other hand, since the radiation levels from fallout would drop dramatically in just seven hours I think it is worth doing. Since the rule of seven says 1000 rems of radiation after the blast would be reduced to 100 rems seven hours later, and only 10 rems 49 hours after that, why not barricade yourself for at least the first 7 hours? Can't hurt and there won't be anything else to do. Could always sit there and try to pick up broadcasting stations on the farraday cage stored radio while hoping a late detonating emp doesn't kill that too.

One thing I am curious about, and maybe military peeps can chime in on it. *What would be the signs of an expected strike? *Would the air bases evacuate family members? Would we see a lot of military equipment being moved? The gov isn't likely to warn us at all, due to the panic and highways being blocked, so what should we look out for?


----------



## Sonya

Prepared One said:


> While the immediate blast effects can be mitigated to a degree and in fact one can survive fairly well if not located in a primary blast zone you need to look at the ancillary effects as well. Consider there will likely be no power, no medical help or supplies. Food supply chains will be disrupted, water supply gas, and so on and so on. Then there is the disease and violence surely to follow and so much more to consider. All and all a bad day. Be prepared to be alone, and defend. Your train of thought is sound. get up your supplies now and then you can start working on sustainability. If your just starting out think the basics, Medical, water, food, light, heat, weapons, and ammo, etc. You have thought things out pretty well. Good luck.


I have the basics like a propane camp stove, generator for the well pump, shotgun, .40 cal Ruger, currently maybe 8 weeks of food which should soon double with bulk grain/animal feed purchases. Trying to research backups like DIY rocket stoves, water collection with tarps, gutless field dressing of trespassers for dog food, etc... We can lose power/water for a week at a time if an ice storm hits so a basic level of self-sufficiency is already required, and I live alone so it is up to me to figure things out and have a plan, for that reason actual sustainability would be extremely difficult or impossible.


----------



## Sonya

Interesting Russian TV propaganda clip showing off their prized aircraft carrier.






I am surprised more folks aren't interested in discussing the nuke threat.


----------



## SOCOM42

Sonya said:


> Good info. Thanks. Gamma comes with the fallout. I tried to find info on the amount of radiation expected in wind blown fallout and can't find a darn thing, though it lead to discovering all sorts of other interesting government documents and predictions.
> 
> All the info that I have found suggests barricading under a table with dense objects in the house, away from exterior walls for fallout, however they also used to tell school kids to hide under their desks in the event of a nuclear blast, remember? Though I guess it might have prevented the kiddies from getting hit with flying glass or ceiling tiles. But is barricading simply a "feel good" suggestion to calm the masses? Or would it actually make a difference? Not sure.
> 
> On the other hand, since the radiation levels from fallout would drop dramatically in just seven hours I think it is worth doing. Since the rule of seven says 1000 rems of radiation after the blast would be reduced to 100 rems seven hours later, and only 10 rems 49 hours after that, why not barricade yourself for at least the first 7 hours? Can't hurt and there won't be anything else to do. Could always sit there and try to pick up broadcasting stations on the farraday cage stored radio while hoping a late detonating emp doesn't kill that too.
> 
> One thing I am curious about, and maybe military peeps can chime in on it. *What would be the signs of an expected strike? *Would the air bases evacuate family members? Would we see a lot of military equipment being moved? The gov isn't likely to warn us at all, due to the panic and highways being blocked, so what should we look out for?


Those rad levels drop quickly, if you can hide, do it.

A gas mask will keep the irradiated particles out of our lungs new or old filters, it would only be removing particulates.

Soap, brush and water can decon you body exterior, post strike.

It is a good idea to have a Geiger counter to measure the radiation levels.

I have a modern good quality monitor, not lab quality but good enough, plus I have a bunch of dosimeters.

I don't know if the Russians would us ground detonating anymore due to the winds aloft threat to them.

A pending strike will have progressive tension between countries.

The only ones with advanced details will be those bastards in Washington, their families will covertly shelter in advance.

My only source of intel in that respect, is in the military radio traffic, both in clear and coded, assuming we know it is coming at some point.

I have started to increase my monitoring of my key stations.

If at any time in the future, I will post anything I consider a possible threat developing, so you can all laugh at me.


----------



## inceptor

Think what you want but wasn't it Thomas Jefferson who said our greatest threat was not from without but within. I believe him.


----------



## inceptor

SOCOM42 said:


> I have started to increase my monitoring of my key stations.
> 
> If at any time in the future, I will post anything I consider a possible threat developing, so you can all laugh at me.


That won't happen and many of us would appreciate the info.


----------



## Medic33

as far as a warning -well- emergency alert on tv ,radio, weather radio, tornado sirens, just about everything. large evacuations of cities, schools, business you will not have to worry about early warning it will be coming from dozens of different sources.
remember radiation travels in a straight line so a zig zag at an entrance will slow the stuff down but also remember it bounces around for like ever.
hiding under a desk prepares them for nothing really in my opinion just something to hold onto as they fry.


----------



## Sonya

Medic33 said:


> as far as a warning -well- emergency alert on tv ,radio, weather radio, tornado sirens, just about everything. large evacuations of cities, schools, business you will not have to worry about early warning it will be coming from dozens of different sources.
> remember radiation travels in a straight line so a zig zag at an entrance will slow the stuff down but also remember it bounces around for like ever.
> hiding under a desk prepares them for nothing really in my opinion just something to hold onto as they fry.


I do not believe the government would notify the public. Why would they? There is no evacuation plan, Americans know absolutely NOTHING about the effect of nukes, there are virtually no fall out shelters etc...

There would be instant widespread panic and the highways in major cities would turn into parking lots within a few minutes. That would likely impede the military or important people from moving around as needed. There would also be panic buying, looting, a spike in random violent crime/homocides etc...

One last minute tip off would be all of the jets taking off from the air bases before the bombs hit, but only people close to the bases or in the flight path would notice.

I read somewhere that it takes about an hour for ICBMs launched out of silos in Russia to hit the US. Course they also have a bunch of warheads on submarines which could get much closer. They appear to have nukes on everything, even anti-aircraft missiles. Since Stealth bombers supposedly can't be pinpointed and shot down accurately with radar the Russians put a nuclear tip on anti-aircraft missiles so they could fire in the direction of the blip and take out a whole formation of bombers in the general vicinity with one air blast.

In comparison our missile silos are just plain sad. Computers from the early '70s, phones that barely work, rusted broken doors that haven't been repaired in years etc... I also heard, but don't know if it is true, that the silos are NOT hardened against emp. Here is a 60 minutes episode on it, start watching at the 19 min mark:


----------



## Prepared One

inceptor said:


> Think what you want but wasn't it Thomas Jefferson who said our greatest threat was not from without but within. I believe him.


We have many threats both abroad and within. I told my wife the other day that now it's simply race to see which one befalls us first.


----------



## Real Old Man

Sonya said:


> Good info. Thanks. Gamma comes with the fallout. I tried to find info on the amount of radiation expected in wind blown fallout and can't find a darn thing, though it lead to discovering all sorts of other interesting government documents and predictions.
> 
> All the info that I have found suggests barricading under a table with dense objects in the house, away from exterior walls for fallout, however they also used to tell school kids to hide under their desks in the event of a nuclear blast, remember? Though I guess it might have prevented the kiddies from getting hit with flying glass or ceiling tiles. But is barricading simply a "feel good" suggestion to calm the masses? Or would it actually make a difference? Not sure.
> 
> On the other hand, since the radiation levels from fallout would drop dramatically in just seven hours I think it is worth doing. Since the rule of seven says 1000 rems of radiation after the blast would be reduced to 100 rems seven hours later, and only 10 rems 49 hours after that, why not barricade yourself for at least the first 7 hours? Can't hurt and there won't be anything else to do. Could always sit there and try to pick up broadcasting stations on the farraday cage stored radio while hoping a late detonating emp doesn't kill that too.
> 
> One thing I am curious about, and maybe military peeps can chime in on it. *What would be the signs of an expected strike? *Would the air bases evacuate family members? Would we see a lot of military equipment being moved? The gov isn't likely to warn us at all, due to the panic and highways being blocked, so what should we look out for?


Perhaps this will help you decide on what level of protection you will need

NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein


----------



## Sonya

Real Old Man said:


> Perhaps this will help you decide on what level of protection you will need
> 
> NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein


Yeah that is a great resource, especially if you know which yield to choose. The Tsar Bomba giant weapons are dropped by planes and not a concern except maybe for DC or large underground bunker complexes.

Another good resource is the Fema Nuclear Strike Map for your state. Google it. It will show nearby targets that may be unknown to you, and you can research them. I am just north of Macon and was shocked to discover we were surrounded by THREE targets, but after research one is a defunct power plant. The blast radius on the Fema maps appear to be way way too big, so ignore that part.


----------



## SOCOM42

ROM, interesting map. based upon the ***** current ICBM's, I may survive blast effects here with strikes on three known prime targets.

Real good if ground burst much of the blast would be deflected upward by the foothills.


I am on the outer fringe area of an air burst.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Downloads | SurvivalRing

This link was provided by someone on another forum. There are a lot of Civil Defense manuals.


----------



## Medic33

Sonya said:


> I do not believe the government would notify the public. Why would they? There is no evacuation plan, Americans know absolutely NOTHING about the effect of nukes, there are virtually no fall out shelters etc...
> 
> There would be instant widespread panic and the highways in major cities would turn into parking lots within a few minutes. That would likely impede the military or important people from moving around as needed. There would also be panic buying, looting, a spike in random violent crime/homocides etc...
> 
> One last minute tip off would be all of the jets taking off from the air bases before the bombs hit, but only people close to the bases or in the flight path would notice.
> 
> I read somewhere that it takes about an hour for ICBMs launched out of silos in Russia to hit the US. Course they also have a bunch of warheads on submarines which could get much closer. They appear to have nukes on everything, even anti-aircraft missiles. Since Stealth bombers supposedly can't be pinpointed and shot down accurately with radar the Russians put a nuclear tip on anti-aircraft missiles so they could fire in the direction of the blip and take out a whole formation of bombers in the general vicinity with one air blast.
> 
> In comparison our missile silos are just plain sad. Computers from the early '70s, phones that barely work, rusted broken doors that haven't been repaired in years etc... I also heard, but don't know if it is true, that the silos are NOT hardened against emp. Here is a 60 minutes episode on it, start watching at the 19 min mark:


again it might not be the government that warns you -it might be everyone else -when it comes to survival especially a nuke attack I am sure every available media source would be all over it like white on rice on a paper plate in a blizzard, period -why? -money darling money. It would be about the biggest news coverage since we landed on the moon. 
the condition of our silo's? really, I am sure we take really good care of those things so if you want to paint a crappy picture without know what you painting even looks like ,well you get the point. also we have nukes on everything and everywhere our subs alone carry enough to blow the world out of orbit of the sun we also have some of the best missile defense systems in the world period and they work we test them about every six months. SO if you really think that it is an end game think again please before spreading these rumors -the Government will not even be in the picture the people that put their lives on the line the every day grunt soldier will be running the show and following the orders they were given years ago.
again if you think it is all over just lay down and give up please!!!!!!!! and stop wasting my air!!!!!!!!!!!! I have more important things to think about, such as; should I have pizza or a pork sandwich for lunch?


----------



## Denton

Anyone heard about this in the MSM?

Will He Halt? Erdogan Is Now Just 15 KM From Syrian Army in Aleppo (And Pounding the Kurds Who Stand in the Way)

Turkey wants to be a player in the Middle East; Erdogan fancies himself as the future caliph.


----------



## Sonya

Denton said:


> Anyone heard about this in the MSM?
> 
> Will He Halt? Erdogan Is Now Just 15 KM From Syrian Army in Aleppo (And Pounding the Kurds Who Stand in the Way)
> 
> Turkey wants to be a player in the Middle East; Erdogan fancies himself as the future caliph.


I think that is old news that is being republished. Turkey has since allied with Russia and they are working together. I believe they even offered to let Russia use a base in Turkey. Here is an article from 5 days ago:



> Turkey's president says his Russian counterpart has asked for Turkey's assistance toward the removal of fighters from the extremist Fatah al-Sham Front, previously known as Nusra Front, from the embattled northern Syrian city of Aleppo.
> 
> President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said Wednesday he discussed Aleppo with Russian President Vladimir Putin Tuesday evening, before Russia announced a temporary halt to airstrikes.
> 
> "We gave the necessary orders to our friends," Erdogan said, adding that the leaders discussed an agreement to work together on "removing Nusra from Aleppo and ensuring calm for Aleppo residents on this front."
> 
> The Latest: Turkey, Russia discuss Aleppo | Fox News


----------



## Kevin

Erdogan is nuts. What does he hope to accomplish?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonya

Kevin said:


> Erdogan is nuts. What does he hope to accomplish?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Erdogan is not at all happy over the US arming the Kurds. Also whomever wins this battle over Syria will get control of that oil pipeline and I think they want to be allied with the winners.

Just guessing but the EU may also influence their decision, Turkey was kissing butt for a longtime hoping they would be allowed to join the EU and now that it looks like the EU may fall apart it may not seem worthwhile.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

NATO allies pledge to send artillery, troops to deter Russia in ex-Soviet states, defence ministers say - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

Britain says it will send fighter jets to Romania while the United States has promised troops, tanks, and artillery to Poland in what will mark NATO's biggest military build-up on Russian borders since the Cold War.

Germany, Canada and other NATO allies also pledged forces at a defence ministers meeting in Brussels on the same day two Russian warships armed with cruise missiles entered the Baltic Sea between Sweden and Denmark, underscoring East-West tensions.

NATO Secretary-General Jens Stoltenberg said the troop contributions to a new 4,000-strong force in the Baltics and Eastern Europe were a measured response to what the alliance believed are some 330,000 Russian troops stationed on Russia's western flank near Moscow.

"This month alone, Russia has deployed nuclear-capable Iskander missiles to Kaliningrad and suspended a weapons-grade plutonium agreement with the United States," Mr Stoltenberg said, also accusing Russia of continued support for rebels in Ukraine.

Those ballistic missiles can hit targets across Poland and the Baltics, although NATO officials declined to say if Russia had moved nuclear warheads to Kaliningrad.

NATO's aim is to make good on a July promise by NATO leaders to deter Russia in Europe's ex-Soviet states, after Moscow orchestrated the annexation of the Crimea peninsula in 2014.

NATO's plan is to set up four battle groups with a total of some 4,000 troops from early next year, backed by a 40,000-strong rapid-reaction force, and if need be, follow-on forces.

As part of that, US Defence Secretary Ash Carter announced a "battle-ready battalion task force" of about 900 soldiers would be sent to eastern Poland, as well as another, separate force equipped with tanks and other heavy equipment to move across Eastern Europe.

"It's a major sign of the US commitment to strengthening deterrence here," Mr Carter said.

Britain's Defence Secretary Michael Fallon said Britain would send an 800-strong battalion to Estonia, supported by French and Danish troops, starting from May - the United States wants its troops in position by June.

Mr Stoltenberg said allies' commitments would be "a clear demonstration of our transatlantic bond".

Diplomats said it would also send a message to Republican presidential nominee Donald Trump, who has complained that European allies do not pay their way in the alliance.

Russia unveils 'Satan 2' nuclear missile - CNN.com

https://news.vice.com/story/russia-...pable-of-destroying-texas?utm_source=vicefbus

Very large Russian Nuclear missile.


----------



## Denton

> Britain will send hundreds more troops close to Russia's border, the Government has said, as the Prime Minister also called for "pressure" on Moscow over the Syria crisis.
> 
> Around 800 soldiers along with tanks, armoured vehicles and drones will now head to Estonia in the spring in a Nato effort to reassure the Baltic states over Russian aggression.
> 
> The boosted mission, up from 500 announced earlier this year, will be Britain's largest long-term deployment to one of Russia's neighbours since the end of the Cold War.


Britain to send hundreds more troops to Russia border as Cold War tension escalates across Europe

Estonia. Find it on the map.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

https://www.bing.com/mapspreview?&t...533_Estonia_~&cp=58.693745~25.241625&v=2&sV=1


----------



## Sonya

Meanwhile the Clinton News Network and the New York Times are turning out propaganda accusing Russia of war crimes due to a recent school bombing. Guess when the US bombed a Syrian hospital not long ago that was completely different, seeing as how it was just "a mistake".

The British papers are pushing the same agenda. Funny how no one seems to be buying their story, the comments are all full of people that clearly understand we are being fed big fat lies to pave the way for yet another US lead war.

CNN is pulling heart strings with video and stories about the bombings of children.

US, Russia spar amid charges of war crimes in Syria - CNNPolitics.com
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/27/opinion/playing-with-fear-russias-war-card.html


----------



## Denton

Sonya said:


> Meanwhile the Clinton News Network and the New York Times are turning out propaganda accusing Russia of war crimes due to a recent school bombing. Guess when the US bombed a Syrian hospital not long ago that was completely different, seeing as how it was just "a mistake".
> 
> The British papers are pushing the same agenda. Funny how no one seems to be buying their story, the comments are all full of people that clearly understand we are being fed big fat lies to pave the way for yet another US lead war.
> 
> CNN is pulling heart strings with video and stories about the bombings of children.
> 
> US, Russia spar amid charges of war crimes in Syria - CNNPolitics.com
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/27/opinion/playing-with-fear-russias-war-card.html


Remember when the media was getting the public ready for Clinton's war to hand the Gateway to Europe to the Muslims? The picture of the child who was shot by a sniper was shoved in our faces, over and over.


----------



## RedLion

This seemed quite appropriate for this thread in talking about the build-up of troops through-out Europe, including U.S. Marines being stationed in Norway in violation of a pact with Russia from 1945.



> Something Big is Underway on All Fronts


"Something Big Is Underway On All Fronts" | Zero Hedge


----------



## Sonya

RedLion said:


> This seemed quite appropriate for this thread in talking about the build-up of troops through-out Europe, including U.S. Marines being stationed in Norway in violation of a pact with Russia from 1945.
> 
> "Something Big Is Underway On All Fronts" | Zero Hedge


The US also moved a large supply of tanks and artillery into the Norwegian caves, enough to supply 15,000 Marines.

The caves hadn't really been used since the end of the cold war, but are now being fully stocked.



> The Pentagon also added M-88 tank retrievers, amphibious assault vehicles, up-armored Humvees, and various upgraded trucks to the cache. The Corps was expected to finish moving the new materiel under the mountains by the end of the month.
> 
> The American military storehouses in Norway have all the other basic equipment a Marine Expeditionary Brigade needs to get up and running. A MEB can range in size from 14,000 to 18,000 people and includes tanks, helicopters and fighter jets.
> 
> Why is the Pentagon stuffing caves in Norway full of tanks?


----------



## RedLion

Sonya said:


> The US also moved a large supply of tanks and artillery into the Norwegian caves, enough to supply 15,000 Marines.
> 
> The caves hadn't really been used since the end of the cold war, but are now being fully stocked.


That right there is some scary stuff.


----------



## Denton

Life is much better. Putin has a reason to believe the BS is going to come to an end with the Trump win.


----------



## Targetshooter

Denton said:


> Life is much better. Putin has a reason to believe the BS is going to come to an end with the Trump win.


I agree 100% with you . but we still have China , NK , ISIS and the other left wings out there .


----------



## inceptor

Targetshooter said:


> I agree 100% with you . but we still have China , NK , ISIS and the other left wings out there .


NK is a wild card. Not much we can do about that. China owns a lot of our debt and a fair amount of real estate here. I doubt they will try anything unless things really change.

ISIS however is a different story. Their easy in door is being closed. Trump says he will increase border security and stop the flow of refugees. Now they will have to get more creative and possibly align with an internal organization like BLM, Farakhan or something similar. Wouldn't a major attack in the next 2 months be convenient? Martial law enacted and the change over suspended indefinitely.


----------



## Prepared One

In light of this discussion and our recent election I found this very interesting in the similarities and the stark differences. I am interested in @TG thoughts.


----------



## TG

I'll watch tonight, looks interesting 



Prepared One said:


> In light of this discussion and our recent election I found this very interesting in the similarities and the stark differences. I am interested in @TG thoughts.


----------



## OakOwl

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-10-18/why-obama-threatening-russia-world-war-3-right-election

It seemed like the Democrats whole plan was to start WW3

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TG

Just finished watching, did you have a specific question regarding this video?
One thing the interviewer did was copy what other reporters are currently doing and kept on repeating/asking if Russia is getting ready for war. I'm not a huge fan of Putin but he is very smart, he invited the Western media to film our *latest* mass emergency drill to show the West and the rest of the world that Russia is not a nation of wimps, except that none of the regular previous mass emergency drills were televised, something we did for a century of'course, but Putin knows the Western media, an they blew it out of proportion (as expected) and say that we're getting ready for war with America haha

This was filmed before your election, most Westerners don't realize that before the West (Obama and Western Euro leaders) imposed sanctions on us, Russian economy was doing more or less ok, now a lot of people live on $5/day and blame the West for everything, wouldn't you?

Editing to add that your Western economic sanctions did a wondrous thing, they united Russian people more than ever. Another thing, the people this guy interviewed said that they're not stockpiling food, except that stockpiling food is a cultural norm and is not seen as stockpiling or something out of the ordinary. Everyone has a "stockpile" of preserves at least to last a couple of months, I have never met a family, EVER, who did not save for a "rainy day". Yes, we have poor people but I believe we're discussing general population.
Another thing that's part of Russian culture is Dachas and gardens. City people live in tiny apartments, they keep a garden a few Km from the city and care for it in the growing months and can/preserve everything they grew. Some people have dachas (small cottage) and some rent their garden lot but everyone has preserves that they save.



Prepared One said:


> In light of this discussion and our recent election I found this very interesting in the similarities and the stark differences. I am interested in @TG thoughts.


----------



## Sonya

TG said:


> I'll watch tonight, looks interesting


Good video. That tiny little piece of "daily ration" bread surely will encourage some to store up more food, at least on this forum!


----------



## TG

What is very different about Russian cities compared to American cities is that our government makes sure every city and town has emergency shelters and all kinds of supplies, if something bad happened, people have somewhere to go/hide and they won't starve, that's what the second world war and decades of communism taught everyone. Look at most people's pantries or if they live in tiny apartments, look at their shelves.. you will find non-perishable food. The reason smoked kolbasa (smoked meat with lots of garlic) is so common is because it takes a week or two for it to go bad without refrigeration. There are many different foods we enjoy that were kept as favourite because they don't go bad. A Western reporter wouldn't even know this so he asks a stupid question regarding stockpiling food. 

I don't think American cities have emergency shelter and supplies for the general population and most have 2 days worth of food that they don't have to refrigerate, Canada too. You know why? You never needed this because you didn't have any recent wars where cities were levelled, most of your population exterminated and the rest were dying of hunger.



Sonya said:


> Good video. That tiny little piece of "daily ration" bread surely will encourage some to store up more food, at least on this forum!


----------



## Sonya

TG said:


> This was filmed before your election, most Westerners don't realize that before the West (Obama and Western Euro leaders) imposed sanctions on us, Russian economy was doing more or less ok, now a lot of people live on $5/day and blame the West for everything, wouldn't you?


I honestly had no idea about the sanctions against Russia until the last couple of weeks. It is never discussed in our media so we are mostly clueless. Even when I heard about them I never realized they were having such a bad effect on the populace.

That may make us ignorant, but it doesn't mean we are all agreeing with the idea of crippling your people economically. Most all of the opinions I see are very sympathetic to Russia, though grant it I mostly watch pro-Trump sources.


----------



## TG

Vladimir Putin is putting on a brave face regarding Western sanctions but times are very bad, also due to sanctions, Russia is trading more than ever with Iran and other close neighbours.



Sonya said:


> I honestly had no idea about the sanctions against Russia until the last couple of weeks. It is never discussed in our media so we are mostly clueless. Even when I heard about them I never realized they were having such a bad effect on the populace.
> 
> That may make us ignorant, but it doesn't mean we are all agreeing with the idea of crippling your people economically. Most all of the opinions I see are very sympathetic to Russia, though grant it I mostly watch pro-Trump sources.


----------



## Sonya

TG said:


> Vladimir Putin is putting on a brave face regarding Western sanctions but times are very bad, also due to sanctions, Russia is trading more than ever with Iran and other close neighbours.


I am sure Trump and Putin will work it out. In fact I bet right now Trump is talking to his advisors and thinking up things we will ask Russia for in exchange for lifted sanctions. I don't know how that works though, or if the UN could cause problems.


----------



## TG

I hope a lot of good will come from Trump's win, Russians were actually celebrating and it's seen as a relationship reboot 



Sonya said:


> I am sure Trump and Putin will work it out. In fact I bet right now Trump is talking to his advisors and thinking up things we will ask Russia for in exchange for lifted sanctions. I don't know how that works though, or if the UN could cause problems.


----------



## TG

I wonder, did many Americans vote for Trump because they were afraid or Russia?


----------



## Denton

TG said:


> I wonder, did many Americans vote for Trump because they were afraid or Russia?


For me, you have it backward. Russia did not concern me. Russia is not the aggressor. Russia is not the destabilzer, and Russia is not the global entity bent on world domination. As a matter of fact, it seems to me the people of Russia and the U.S. would be best of friends.
No,TG; Russia is not to be dreaded. The global elites who have been controlling the nations of the West are the ones who should be given a fair trial and then shot for crimes against humanity.


----------



## Prepared One

TG said:


> I wonder, did many Americans vote for Trump because they were afraid or Russia?


No we didn't vote for Trump because we were afraid of Russia TG. We were afraid of Hillary and what she would do to *our* country! I think Trump getting elected was more a vote against Hillary rather then for Trump. Hell, I would have voted for the goofy assed Kardashians before I would have voted for her.

The video, I thought, was interesting in how Russians view the world and possible war. Having fought such a horrific war on their home ground not all that long ago, their approach and how they prepare is different. The daily bread ration she kept as a memento from the WWII was revealing I thought. Do I think the US and Russia will walk off into the sunset holding hands? No. Is war imminent? I don't see it now. Is war possible? Sure. Men have been fighting wars for centuries and always will. It's our nature. Can Russia and the United States get along? Absolutely, I see a lot of common ground actually.


----------



## TG

It's funny, on your news they said that Russia was in contact with Trump's campaign during your election, which is true but they were also in contact with Hillary and her people, except that it's not covered on your news, all they mention is Trump being Putin's pet. So frustrating.

My English is suffering a bit recently, hope I've been articulate enough for my posts to make sense. 

I've been feeling depressed lately about the way my country has been covered in Western media during your election, all I've been doing lately is trying to assure my Canadian and American aquaintances, friends and clients that we are not interested in nuclear or any other kind of war.


----------



## Denton

TG said:


> It's funny, on your news they said that Russia was in contact with Trump's campaign during your election, which is true but they were also in contact with Hillary and her people, except that it's not covered on your news, all they mention is Trump being Putin's pet. So frustrating.
> 
> My English is suffering a bit recently, hope I've been articulate enough for my posts to make sense.
> 
> I've been feeling depressed lately about the way my country has been covered in Western media during your election, all I've been doing lately is trying to assure my Canadian and American aquaintances, friends and clients that we are not interested in nuclear or any other kind of war.


Your English is more than fine, TG.

Have you noticed how little trust my countrymen have in our media? People are awakening. Yes, Hillary won the popular vote by a slim margin, but that an outsider, someone who is not part of the Establishment, won the election, should bolster you.

Are we in the clear? Is there nothing but rainbows and unicorns in the world? No. The globalists are not dead. It could be that they are planning on doing something really evil to thwart change.


----------



## TG

I think I just need a beer today or maybe a shot of vodka and zakuska


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> Your English is more than fine, TG.
> 
> Have you noticed how little trust my countrymen have in our media? People are awakening. Yes, Hillary won the popular vote by a slim margin, but that an outsider, someone who is not part of the Establishment, won the election, should bolster you.
> 
> Are we in the clear? Is there nothing but rainbows and unicorns in the world? No. The globalists are not dead. It could be that they are planning on doing something really evil to thwart change.


Going to war with Russia is not on anyone's agenda that I'm aware of. At least anyone I know. Politicians, who knows? I can tell you there is no support for that among the people.

But, like you said Denton, we aren't out of the woods yet.


----------



## Prepared One

TG said:


> I think I just need a beer today or maybe a shot of vodka and zakuska


I wouldn't worry to much about what our press is saying. They have an agenda but it's not the peoples agenda. They are mostly lap dogs to the Socialist liberals and don't report the news as much as they bend the truth to to meet their puppeteers agenda. They have lost all credibility here in the states. It was fun watching them election night however. They all looked like they were gut shot because their chosen one lost.

Have that drink TG, sit back and enjoy the show, prepare. It will be an interesting 4 years with Trump in the White House.


----------



## A Watchman

TG said:


> It's funny, on your news they said that Russia was in contact with Trump's campaign during your election, which is true but they were also in contact with Hillary and her people, except that it's not covered on your news, all they mention is Trump being Putin's pet. So frustrating.
> 
> My English is suffering a bit recently, hope I've been articulate enough for my posts to make sense.
> 
> I've been feeling depressed lately about the way my country has been covered in Western media during your election, all I've been doing lately is trying to assure my Canadian and American aquaintances, friends and clients that we are not interested in nuclear or any other kind of war.


'
Hey TG, I am glad you are here. Oh yea ..... screw the American media, it's only propaganda driving an agenda. Don't put too much trust in it. We don't.


----------



## RedLion

I think that this nugget fits this thread.



> Lithuanian civilians fearing Russian attack train for worst





> Across Lithuania, Latvia and Estonia, fears are intensifying that Moscow, after displaying its military might in Georgia, Ukraine and now Syria, could have the Baltic states in its sights next. Russian President Vladimir Putin has warned he wouldn't hesitate to defend Russians wherever they live - words that feel like threats since significant numbers of ethnic Russians live in the Baltics.
> 
> Whether the danger is real or just bluster remains to be seen. But in Lithuania, a country that experienced a Russian occupation before, some people aren't waiting to find out.
> 
> Young Lithuanian civilians are learning counterinsurgency tactics on weekends. Others, like Miskinyte, have taken steps to protect themselves. The government, in response to pleas from a fearful public, has issued a preparation manual.
> 
> Rimvydas Matuzonis directs a project that teaches weekend guerrilla warfare courses. He explained the resolve to be ready by citing a popular saying in the forests of Dzukija, the southern region where his father grew up.


I like this type of determination....



> "Spring will come, the cuckoo will sing and we will pave our roads with the corpses of Russian soldiers," Matuzonis said.


Lithuanian civilians fearing Russian attack train for worst | Fox News


----------



## TG

We all should get ready for the worst, whether it's real or all in our heads


----------



## Illini Warrior

TG said:


> It's funny, on your news they said that Russia was in contact with Trump's campaign during your election, which is true but they were also in contact with Hillary and her people, except that it's not covered on your news, all they mention is Trump being Putin's pet. So frustrating.
> 
> My English is suffering a bit recently, hope I've been articulate enough for my posts to make sense.
> 
> I've been feeling depressed lately about the way my country has been covered in Western media during your election, all I've been doing lately is trying to assure my Canadian and American aquaintances, friends and clients that we are not interested in nuclear or any other kind of war.


I greatly doubt you have access to the military intelligence that's available to US citizens - the Russian military deployments and build ups are ALL militant & offensive - NOT in a defensive mode what-so-ever .... if you understand how intel is evaluated - you'd see the vast difference between the facts and the fiction that's trying to be perpetrated

sorry guy - nice try if you're trying to flim flam the less informed - if not - learn some truth about what Putin is intending ....

don't know if you saw this UTube on an earlier posting - lots of truth & reality portrayed - it's technically prepared by professional wargamers using current intel ....






the original posting on this site ....

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...ear-weapons-exchange-between-russia-nato.html


----------



## TG

Yes, the Youtube is the source of all truth 
We could speculate forever, we'll see what will actually happen.

https://www.google.ca/amp/www.daily...ch-Trump-campaign-election.html?client=safari


----------



## Denton

RedLion said:


> I think that this nugget fits this thread.
> 
> I like this type of determination....
> 
> Lithuanian civilians fearing Russian attack train for worst | Fox News


It seems the Western activities right up to Russia's borders are not mentioned. 
The elites who profit from war want you ready to hate the "enemy" while hiding their part in the possible events to unfold.


----------



## rstanek

The very people that want to disarm the public want to start an armed conflict, sorry little boys, you can't have it both ways


----------



## TG

Honestly, at this point I don't care what is being said anymore. If Russia showed up at your borders and planted military bases pointing at your country, you might sing a different tune. I don't know if you're defending Obama's actions here but we don't want a nuclear war, no one does. We can sink as many submarines as you like but no matter how much you poke the bear, there won't be a nuclear response.


----------



## inceptor

Just from my point of view, I see Europe building up the military on and near Russia's borders. I read where we have sent a boat load of ammo recently to Europe. More than has been sent since WWII. I read lot's of rhetoric being bandied about in the press and our govt tossing some pretty harsh statements towards the Russians. The only thing I see coming back is carefully selected words of warning to stop the pushing. 

That simulation video shows only one side of the conflict. There are two sides to every story.

Am I backing Russia instead of the US? Not on your life. I am a patriot. I just don't like bully's and seeing people bullied tends to get on my bad side.


----------



## Medic33

did some one say military and intelligence? available to civilians?
what were you thinking?
Russia and The USA- it would be stupid for us to goto war- Russia has the potential to kick our azz and the USA has the potential to wreck Russia's, it would be a no win situation of the millennium no mater who comes out ahead any way you slice it.
both are the big kids on the block and the worlds super powers, why? Just why would we do that? ruin the entire world over a bunch of BS.


----------



## Medic33

I have a better idea why not let Putin have Obama in a ring -it will only take a few seconds.


----------



## RedLion

Denton said:


> It seems the Western activities right up to Russia's borders are not mentioned.
> The elites who profit from war want you ready to hate the "enemy" while hiding their part in the possible events to unfold.


I totally agree. My take is that the U.S. has been the true antagonist and not Russia. The "nation builders" in the U.S. are the bigger problem.


----------



## TG

I'm an optimist and prefer to look ahead. I believe that US and Russia will become allies, thanks to your new choice of president.


----------



## RedLion

TG said:


> I'm an optimist and prefer to look ahead. I believe that US and Russia will become allies, thanks to your new choice of president.


There certainly is that potential, as there was back when Reagan was in office and Gorbi was taking down the wall.


----------



## RedLion

Looks like Sweden is finally seeing a Russian invasion as being possible.



> Sweden beefs up defense in case of Russian invasion





> A letter, sent out to all local authorities from the country's Civil Contingencies Agency (MSB), has said they must be better equipped to respond to the treat of war.
> 
> According to the Swedish newspaper, Svenska Dagbladet, the letter reads: "This places a high demand on... operational speed, decision making, information sharing, crisis communication, flexibility, robustness and handling secret information."
> 
> FRENCH GOVERNMENT, WARY OF CYBERATTACKS, SHARES DEFENSE SECRETS WITH POLITICAL PARTIES
> 
> This news comes after the country revived the Total Defense Strategy in December last year, which states that defending the nation from foreign aggression should involve economic and civilian precautions as well as military ones.


Sweden beefs up defense in case of Russian invasion | Fox News


----------



## A Watchman

RedLion said:


> Looks like Sweden is finally seeing a Russian invasion as being possible.
> 
> Sweden beefs up defense in case of Russian invasion | Fox News


Hey *@Swedishsocialist* .... what say you?


----------

